# Barnes Bullets



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Barnes Bullets has just announced the holding company that ownes Remington Arms and entered into an agreement to aquire Barnes bullets in Utah.

Remington sees the future of an all copper bullet for environmental reasons.

 Al


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

> January 04, 2010
> Madison, NC - Freedom Group, Inc. through a wholly owned subsidiary has entered into a purchase agreement to acquire certain assets of Barnes Bullets. The transaction closed on December 31, 2009.
> Barnes Bullets, located in Mona, Utah, is the industry-leading supplier of copper bullets, including copper-tin composite core bullets. These products are used by hunters, shooters, military and law enforcement professionals around the world. With their innovative designs, advanced manufacturing techniques and core focus on the end-user, Barnes Bullets has been a leading choice of commercial consumers, law enforcement and military users since its inception in 1932.
> Barnes Bullets will continue day-to-day operations at their Mona, Utah-based location under the guidance of company founder, Randy Brooks.
> ...


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

That is crazy, someone's doing well during the recession. I wish I had some stock in Remington right now. It might actually be worth it's weight in salt. They just got done picking up Advanced Armament Corp. who makes suppressors a few months ago. Impressive.

xdeano


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I can't decide if that's good or bad.

Not sure I like having that many eggs in one basket.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Remington hasnt bought or acquired anything,,,Cerberus Capital Management on the other hand has, and no it is not the same thing

Cerberus is headquartered in New York City with affiliate and/or advisory offices in the United States, Europe, the Middle East and Asia.

Its the Mid East and Asia offices that bother me


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Barnes Bullets has just announced *the holding company *_that owns Remington Arms _and entered into an agreement to aquire Barnes bullets in Utah.

Cerberus Capital Management is the holding company. They own a bunch of stuff.

 Al


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

As long as they keep making TSX and TTSX bullets I don't really care who owns them.

IMO they are by FAR the best hunting bullet out there!!


----------

